# North Korea tests "The Bomb"



## shadow355 (Jan 5, 2016)

North Korea says it has conducted hydrogen bomb test - CNN.com


 A severe and comparable power in Asia. Korea just panicked the free world and non-communist states.

  South Korea  - Japan and China had better take notice.


   Shadow 355


----------



## Grandma (Jan 5, 2016)

We have more.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 5, 2016)

I can't believe Kim Jong Un hasn't been sniped yet.  There has to be some reason for it.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 6, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> I can't believe Kim Jong Un hasn't been sniped yet.  There has to be some reason for it.



He controls with fear, people are afraid of the crazy ass guy


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 6, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe Kim Jong Un hasn't been sniped yet.  There has to be some reason for it.
> ...


I'm talking about the U.S. Or some other sensible world power.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 6, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


 The US is sensible? Really?


----------



## waltky (Jan 6, 2016)

All that money spent could have been used to feed the No. Koreans...

*North Korea faces UN condemnation over nuclear test*
_6 Jan.`16 - The UN Security Council met Wednesday for emergency talks to condemn North Korea after its claim of a successful hydrogen bomb test -- a shock announcement that, if confirmed, could raise the stakes in Pyongyang's bid to beef up its nuclear arsenal._


> The 15-member council was considering further sanctions against Pyongyang over the surprise nuclear test that UN chief Ban Ki-moon said was "deeply troubling" and "profoundly destabilizing for regional security."  The test drew swift condemnation from the international community, including from China, the North's main ally, and Washington, which said it was still studying the precise nature of the test and vowed to "respond appropriately."  The announcement also triggered skepticism, with experts suggesting the apparent yield was far too low for a thermonuclear device.
> 
> North Korean state television said "the republic's first hydrogen bomb test" had been "successfully performed at 10:00 am (0130 GMT)."  "We have now joined the rank of advanced nuclear states," it said, adding that the test was of a miniaturized device.  State television showed North Korean leader Kim Jong-Un's signed order -- dated December 15 -- to go ahead with the test, with a handwritten exhortation to begin 2016 with the "thrilling sound of the first hydrogen bomb explosion."
> 
> ...



See also:

*North Korea nuclear bomb test: 7 key questions answered*
_January 6, 2016 | North Korea's announcement that it successfully conducted a hydrogen bomb test caught the world by surprise -- and raised a slew of questions about what this disturbing development means.  Here are the answers to seven key questions:_


> What's the difference between an H-bomb and an atomic bomb?
> 
> A hydrogen bomb is much more powerful -- more powerful than anything North Korea has tested before.  The tests North Korea conducted until now used fission weapons, which break large atoms like plutonium, into smaller atoms. Such weapons can have a devastating impact. Think the atomic bombs that devastated Hiroshima and Nagasaki in 1945.  But hydrogen bombs use fusion, which take small atoms -- such as hydrogen -- and combine them. The result: a bomb that is hundreds of times more powerful than an atomic bomb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Interpol (Jan 6, 2016)

The OP is wrong. No one is freaking out other than RWNJ's about a bomb test that wasn't even "The Bomb".


----------



## shadow355 (Jan 6, 2016)

Interpol said:


> The OP is wrong. No one is freaking out other than RWNJ's about a bomb test that wasn't even "The Bomb".




 Asia. Especially Japan is concerned.


   Shadow 355


----------



## waltky (Jan 7, 2016)

Fatboy looks like he's gettin' pudgier...

*Obama denounces North Korea claims of hydrogen bomb test*
_Jan. 6, 2016 - The president said the United States would take all measures to defend the safety of Japan and its allies._


> President Obama denounced North Korea's claims of a hydrogen bomb test as Secretary of Defense Ash Carter and his South Korea counterpart issued a joint statement opposing North Korea as a nuclear state.  In an emergency call Wednesday with Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe, Obama had said North Korea's test is a despicable act that threatens the region and the international community, Kyodo News reported.  Obama also said the United States would take all measures to defend the safety of Japan and its allies.
> 
> During the call Abe said that it would be important for the international community to respond decisively to North Korea in order to send a strong message and prevent further provocations.  The two leaders also agreed to work to push for new United Nations Security Council sanctions.  In a separate statement, Secretary of State John Kerry said North Korea had engaged in a very provocative act that brazenly violated U.N. Security Council resolutions, South Korean outlet News 1 reported.
> 
> ...



See also:

*U.S. taking 'wait-and-see' approach to North Korea*
_Jan. 5, 2016 - A State Department spokesman said the United States urges North Korea to refrain from actions that heighten tensions._


> The United States is taking a "wait-and-see" approach to North Korea after Kim Jong Un stated in his New Year's speech he seeks to improve relations between North and South Korea.  U.S. State Department spokesman Ori Abramowitz told Voice of America Washington supports improved inter-Korea relations, but that the United States would judge Pyongyang by its actions rather than its words.  Abramowitz said the United States urges North Korea to refrain from actions that heighten tensions, and take firm steps toward implementing its international obligations and commitments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 11, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right - Dat oughta make Lil' Kim sit up an' take notice...

*US Warplane Flies Over South Korea in Show of Force to North*
_ January 10, 2016 | A long-range U.S. military bomber flew over South Korea Sunday, in an apparent response to North Korea over its latest nuclear weapons test.  The B-52 bomber, which is capable of carrying nuclear weapons, was seen flying over Osan Air Base, located 72 kilometers south of the border that separates the two Koreas, before heading back to its home base on nearby Guam.  The bomber was accompanied by two fighter planes from the U.S. and South Korea._


> U.S. Navy Admiral Harry B. Harris, Jr., the commander of the U.S. Pacific Command, issued a statement calling the flight a demonstration of the ironclad U.S. commitment to our allies in South Korea, in Japan, and to the defense of the American homeland."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*South Korea: US, Seoul Discussing Options to Deploy 'Strategic Assets' *
_ January 11, 2016 - A South Korean official said Monday Seoul and the United States are discussing other U.S. "strategic assets" that can be deployed on the Korean peninsula, a day after the U.S. flew a long-range bomber over South Korea in an apparent response to North Korea's latest nuclear weapons test.  "The United States and South Korea are continuously and closely having discussions on additional deployment of strategic assets," Kim Min-seok, a spokesman at the South Korean Defense Ministry, told Reuters news agency. He declined to give specifics._


> The French news agency (AFP) and South Korea's Yonhap news agency reported such assets may include the nuclear-powered aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan - currently based in Japan - B-2 bombers, nuclear-powered submarines and F-22 stealth fighter jets.  Sunday's flight of the B-52 came hours after North Korean leader Kim Jong Un defended last Wednesday's test of an alleged hydrogen bomb as "the legitimate right of a sovereign state and a fair action that nobody can criticize" during a speech to the Ministry of the People's Armed Forces.  South Korea has urged the international community to impose harsh sanctions against the North for the nuclear test, its fourth since 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 22, 2016)

No. Korean secret nuclear facility likely found...




*North Korea’s Secret Facility Likely Found At Early Stages Of Building Nuclear Weapons, Report Says*
_7/22/16 - A secret facility used by North Korea in the early stages of building its program to enrich uranium for nuclear weapons has been found by a U.S. policy institute, Reuters reported Thursday. The news comes weeks after Pyongyang warned the United States of more nuclear tests and missile launches if Washington continues in its attempts to weaken the North Korean government through its policy of pressure and punishment._


> The Institute for Science and International Security said in its report that if the facility is confirmed, it would be critical to the success of any future nuclear deal. According to the report, authorities have always been in doubts about whether North Korea has disclosed all of its nuclear facilities. The secret facility has been reportedly found about 27 miles from the nuclear complex at Yongbyon. The institute’s report also claimed that the site may be at its early stage of the development of centrifuges that refine uranium hexafluoride gas into low-enriched and highly enriched uranium.  "It is necessary to identify where North Korea enriches uranium and part of that is understanding where it has done it in the past," David Albright, the institute's president, said.
> 
> North Korea's early centrifuge research and development facility was previously believed to have been inside an aircraft part factory inside a mountain next to Panghyon Air Base, the report seen by Reuters stated, adding that it was located using commercial satellite imagery. However, it was unclear if the aircraft part factory was still operational.  Tensions have been escalating in the Korean Peninsula, after Pyongyang carried out its fourth underground nuclear test in January followed by a series of missile launches.  In November 2010, North Korea revealed the existence of a production-scale gas centrifuge plant at Yongbyon, adding that it had no other such facilities.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Will THAAD make the Korean peninsula safer?*
_July 21, 2016 - The South Koreans have agreed to deploy an anti-missile system in partnership with the United States, but to China, THAAD is about more than just a shield against North Korean attack._


> South Korea agreed earlier this month to the deployment of an anti-missile system, Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD), to provide defensive capabilities against its neighbor to the north.  The United States had been suggesting the move for years, but Seoul only came on board in the face of increasingly frequent missile and nuclear tests by North Korea. Yet there are some who see the move as bearing far greater significance than a simple shield between two halves of a divided nation.
> 
> China, in particular, has decried the move, saying it will destabilize an already fragile region and negatively affect “world peace.” The question, then, is whether the defensive capabilities THAAD provides will outweigh the diplomatic ripples – and other reactions – it may provoke.  “I certainly don’t believe THAAD or any missile defense is a panacea,” says Jonathan Pollack, Interim SK-Korea Foundation Chair in Korea Studies, Center for East Asia Policy Studies, at the Brookings Institution in Washington, D.C. “But if it inhibits North Korea, under some extreme circumstances, from using its capabilities, and instills some confidence in the government of South Korea to defend key assets and population areas in a more integrated fashion, then it’ll be money well spent.”
> 
> ...



Related:

*5 reasons why China won't help the US on North Korea*
_April 25, 2013   - North Korea tested its third nuclear device in February after launching the equivalent of an intercontinental ballistic missile in December._


> Then the Kim regime threatened to rain missiles on Hawaii and Guam with the hope, it is widely thought, that the world would accept the North as a normal, nuclear power. US policymakers believe China, on whom the North is heavily dependent, can exercise leverage and help the US get North Korea to step into line.  During an April visit to Beijing, chairman of the US Joint Chiefs of Staff Martin Dempsey said the Chinese were working to help with the North, “But, I didn’t gain any insights into particularly how they would do that,” he said.  Many Asia watchers are dubious that China either can or will take decisive action to push North Korea. Here are five underlying reasons why:
> 
> 1. China needs friends
> 
> ...


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 22, 2016)

shadow355 said:


> North Korea says it has conducted hydrogen bomb test - CNN.com
> 
> 
> A severe and comparable power in Asia. Korea just panicked the free world and non-communist states.
> ...


China and Japan have nothing to fear from N.Korea.

But S.Korea better get some tactical nuclear rockets and artillery really fast so that they can stop the N.Koreans when they come at them again the next time.

Big nukes are useless and impractical.

But small nukes are the new kings of the battlefield.


----------



## waltky (Sep 11, 2016)

No. Korea speeding up their nuclear capability...




*South Korea says North's nuclear capability 'speeding up', calls for action*
_Sep 10 2016 - South Korea said on Saturday that North Korea's nuclear capability is expanding fast, echoing alarm around the world over the isolated state's fifth and biggest nuclear test, carried out in defiance of U.N. sanctions._


> North Korea conducted the test on Friday and said it had mastered the ability to mount a warhead on a ballistic missile, ratcheting up a threat that rivals and the United Nations have been powerless to contain.  The test showed North Korean leader Kim Jong Un was unwilling to alter course, and that tougher sanctions and pressure were needed to apply "unbearable pain on the North to leave no choice but to change", South Korean Foreign Minister Yun Byung-se said.  "North Korea's nuclear capability is growing and speeding to a considerable level, considering the fifth nuclear test was the strongest in scale and the interval has quickened substantially," Yun told a ministry meeting convened to discuss the test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Seoul: North Korea's 5th Nuke Test 'Fanatic Recklessness'*
_Sep 09, 2016  — North Korea said it conducted a "higher level" nuclear test explosion on Friday that will allow it to finally build "at will" an array of stronger, smaller and lighter nuclear weapons. It was the North's fifth atomic test and the second in eight months._


> South Korea's president called the detonation, which Seoul estimated was the North's biggest-ever in explosive yield, an act of "fanatic recklessness." Japan called North Korea an "outlaw nation."  North Korea's boast of a technologically game-changing nuclear test defied both tough international sanctions and long-standing diplomatic pressure to curb its nuclear ambitions. It will raise serious worries in many world capitals that North Korea has moved another step closer to its goal of a nuclear-armed missile that could one day strike the U.S. mainland.  Seoul vowed to boost psychological warfare efforts by increasing the number of propaganda loudspeakers along the rivals' border, the world's most heavily armed, and the number of hours of anti-North Korean broadcasts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

*UN to begin work on new North Korea sanctions*
_Sun, Sep 11, 2016 - The UN Security Council has agreed to immediately start work on a new series of sanctions on North Korea after its fifth nuclear test drew global condemnation._


> During a closed-door meeting on Friday, the council strongly condemned the test and agreed to begin drafting a new resolution under article 41 of the UN Charter, which provides for sanctions.  “The members of the Security Council will begin to work immediately on appropriate measures under article 41 in a Security Council resolution,” New Zealand’s UN ambassador Gerard van Bohemen, who holds the council’s rotating presidency, said after the talks.  South Korea, the US, Japan, Russia and China all condemned the blast at the Punggye-ri nuclear site: North Korea’s most powerful yet at 10 kilotons.  In Seoul, dozens of protesters burned an effigy of North Korean leader Kim Jong-un and North Korean flags and called for “strong retaliation,” including pre-emptive attacks on North Korea’s nuclear complex.  “Eliminate Kim Jong-un!” and “Destroy North Korea’s nuclear weapons!” the activists shouted.
> 
> Some newspapers were equally scathing. “South Korea left unguarded before nuclear maniac,” read the banner headline of the top-selling Chosun Ilbo.  However, North Korea’s ruling party newspaper yesterday said it would not submit to US nuclear “blackmail,” and described South Korean President Park Geun-hye as a “dirty prostitute” for working with US forces.  “Gone are the days never to return when the US could make a unilateral nuclear blackmail against the DPRK,” said Rodong Sinmun, using the country’s official name.  The Security Council met at the request of Japan, South Korea and the US to agree on a response, despite resistance from Pyongyang’s ally China to calls for tougher measures.
> 
> ...


----------



## xband (Sep 11, 2016)

waltky said:


> No. Korea speeding up their nuclear capability...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any underground test gives a seismic signature and yield. I think  the smallest Fusion Bomb is around a 500 kiloton yield. That will be recorded by seismographs all over the world. The largest Fission Bomb that N. Korea exploded underground was around a 1 kiloton yield and probably a very dirty bomb.


----------



## waltky (Sep 16, 2016)

Fatboy Kim tryin' to blow up the world...




*North Korea Tests a Mightier Nuclear Bomb, Raising Tension*
_Sep 8, 2016 — North Korea conducted its fifth underground nuclear test on Friday, its government said, despite threats of more sanctions from the United States and the United Nations. The latest test, according to South Korean officials, produced a more powerful explosive yield than the North’s previous detonations, indicating that the country was making progress in its efforts to build a functional nuclear warhead._


> The test confirmed the explosive power and other characteristics of a “nuclear warhead that has been standardized to be able to be mounted on” its ballistic missiles, the North’s nuclear weapons institute said in a statement on Friday.  A statement from the South Korean military also said that an artificial tremor, registered as magnitude 5, had originated from Punggye-ri in northeastern North Korea, where the North has conducted its four previous underground nuclear tests.  A senior official at the Defense Ministry later told reporters that it had concluded that a nuclear detonation had caused the tremor.
> 
> The ministry estimated the explosive yield was equivalent to 10 kilotons of TNT, the most powerful detonation unleashed in a North Korean nuclear test so far, according to the official, who briefed reporters on the condition of anonymity. The South’s government estimated the North’s last nuclear test, conducted in January, at 4.8 magnitude with an explosive yield of six to nine kilotons. (By comparison, the atomic bomb dropped on Hiroshima in 1945 exploded with 15 kilotons of energy.)  North Korea’s first nuclear detonation, conducted in 2006, was largely dismissed as a fizzle, registering only as a 3.9 magnitude tremor with about one kiloton of energy. But its nuclear devices have steadily improved, producing bigger explosions with stronger seismic tremors in subsequent tests.
> 
> ...



See also:

*World War Three fears as USA and China warn of 'serious consequences' after North Korea launch 'nuclear missile'*
_Sep 8, 2016 - The 5.3 magnitude quake occurred near North Korea's known nuclear test site and was detected on the surface, not underground_


> North Korea has sparked fears of a Third World War after launching a nuclear test that caused an earthquake.  Superpowers America and China immediately condemned the rogue state after news was revealed it had conducted its FIFTH nuclear test.  While America is traditionally the communist state's enemy, China has been its closest ally but the statements by the nations today sparked fears of a possible war.  US President Barack Obama said any provocative actions by North Korea would have "serious consequences".  Obama had been briefed on board Air Force One by National Security Adviser Susan Rice about reported seismic activity near North Korea's nuclear test site earlier on Friday, White House press secretary Josh Earnest said.
> 
> Obama reiterated the unbreakable US commitment to the security of its allies in Asia and around the world, Earnest China's Foreign Ministry said on Friday that it was resolutely opposed to North Korea's latest nuclear test and strongly urges North Korea to stop taking any actions that will worsen the situation.  China will stick to its aim of denuclearising the Korean peninsula and uphold the six-party talks process to resolve the issue, the ministry added in a short statement.  France has also condemned a nuclear test conducted by North Korea on Friday, hours after seismic monitors detected a blast near the secretive country's nuclear test site.
> 
> ...



Related:

*North Korea conducts fifth nuclear test, claims it has made warheads with ‘higher strike power’*
_Sep 9, 2016 — North Korea defiantly celebrated its fifth nuclear test Friday, claiming that it can now make warheads small enough to fit onto a missile and warning its "enemies" — specifically the United States — that it has the ability to counter any attack._


> Although the North’s proclaimed advancements could not be verified — and Pyongyang has a track record of exaggeration — the test appeared to mark another step toward North Korea’s goal of putting a nuclear warhead on a weapon capable of reaching the mainland United States.  Friday’s test — the North’s second this year — underscored the ability of Kim Jong Un’s regime to make progress on its nuclear and missile programs despite waves of international sanctions and isolation.  “This is our response to hostile powers, including the United States. We are sending out a message that if the enemies attack us, we can counterattack," Ri Chun Hee, a veteran North Korean newsreader, said on state television. "We will continue taking measures to protect our dignity and our right to exist from the American threat."  The test also appeared to be much bigger than North Korea's previous four detonations since its first in 2006.
> 
> The U.S. Geological Survey detected an artificial 5.3-magnitude earthquake near North Korea's nuclear test site at 9 a.m. local time on Friday, a national holiday marking the 68th anniversary of the formation of the communist regime by Kim Il Sung, the current leader’s grandfather.  “This is clearly a nuclear test,” said Jeffrey Lewis, director of the East Asia nonproliferation program at the James Martin Center for Nonproliferation Studies in Monterey, Calif. He estimated the size at between 10 and 20 kilotons. The North’s last nuclear test, carried out in January, was about six kilotons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 24, 2016)

What low IQ posters like Waltky do not realize is that the bomb N Korea is testing is Chinese. N Korea is just a proxy for China. It is China which is carrying out covert nuclear tests through N Korea while giving a false appearance of complying with CTBT.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> What low IQ posters like Waltky do not realize is that the bomb N Korea is testing is Chinese. N Korea is just a proxy for China. It is China which is carrying out covert nuclear tests through N Korea while giving a false appearance of complying with CTBT.




Proof?


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 27, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > What low IQ posters like Waltky do not realize is that the bomb N Korea is testing is Chinese. N Korea is just a proxy for China. It is China which is carrying out covert nuclear tests through N Korea while giving a false appearance of complying with CTBT.
> ...



You do not spare even a single opportunity to defend corrupt Chinese regime which is one of the worst violator of human rights. Are you a Chinese agent?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




No, stupid. Now, you were told to provide proof to support a claim. Get to it.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 29, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Do you want me to give you a tour of N Korean nuclear facility? You get dumber and dumber with each post.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




Provide proof to support your claim. Don't make me tell you again.


----------



## Vikrant (Oct 31, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What constitutes proof in this context? 

(Trust me, I am in a mood to educate your low IQ self. )


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 1, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




How about verifiable, official documents?


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So that means you want a certificate from N Korea. BTW, did you escape from a mental hospital?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 1, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...




You can't support your claim. Admit it and move on, OCD-boy.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 1, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



In addition to being an idiot, you are also impatient. I am trying to work with your simple mind to get an idea on what your simple mind considers a proof. Are you looking for a link? I thought you lost your faith in links


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 2, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...








In case you were wondering, YES everyone sees how full of shit you are.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 2, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...








In case you were wondering, YES everyone sees how full of shit you are.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 21, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Everyone is full of shit till he/she takes a dump.


----------

